# Parker Bow Giveaway



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

PARKER IS GIVING AWAY A COMPLETE CROSSBOW PACKAGE IN AUGUST

MINT SPRING, VA. Parker Bows, a manufacturer of high quality Compound bows, Crossbows and RED HOT brand Crossbow Accessories is giving away a Tornado F4 Perfect Storm Package (includes the Tornado F4 crossbow and all the crossbow accessories needed to start hunting) during the month of August (2013) through their Facebook page.

Just in time for the archery season, participants can register for a chance to win a Tornado F4 Perfect Storm Package by clicking here: http://l.inkto.it/71kc. The winner will be selected the first week of September (2013) and notified by email. 

The Tornado F4 Perfect Storm Package combines the High-end 340 FPS Parker Tornado F4 Crossbow with Premium RED HOT Crossbow Accessories. The package includes a; Tornado F4 Crossbow, RED HOT Illuminated MR Scope, Quick Detach 4 Arrow Quiver, (4) Arrows with Field Points, RED HOT EZ Roller Rope Cocker, (3) RED HOT Crosspro 100 Broadheads, (6) RED HOT High Velocity Arrows, RED HOT Crossbow Case, RED HOT Sling, RED HOT Wax & Barrel Lube, (6) Field Points and a Parker Camo Hat.

AT News


----------

